# Progress Update



## FacFortia (Sep 11, 2017)

Members of SS,

It's been a hot minute since I've been on the forums- so I thought I'd update y'all on my progression.

I graduated Recruit Training with Mike Co on July 21, completed the 0300 package at SOI West last week. Today, I survived (and thrived) through my first training day in MART at RTC. Hopefully I will meet the standard to pick up with 10-17 for BRPC in 3 weeks.

Well... I've made it this far, any words of wisdom from the Recondos on SS moving forward?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2017)

Semper Fi....best of success to you!!!!


----------



## Grunt (Sep 12, 2017)

Well done! Drive on....


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 12, 2017)

Does Mike Co. still recover and say, "Mighty Mike!"


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 12, 2017)

Don't quit!


----------



## Teufel (Sep 12, 2017)

Don't quit


----------



## FacFortia (Sep 12, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Does Mike Co. still recover and say, "Mighty Mike!"


Yes they do...


----------



## 557 (Sep 23, 2017)

Never lose sight of your goal brother. Keep the fight.


----------

